# Understanding video transfer to Blu-Ray



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I would love to gain a better understanding of how movies are transferred to blu-ray (or, DVD for that matter)... and what the different video codecs are (perhaps, how they differ)...

Anyone know of a place on the interwebs that lays all of this info out? If not... anyone want to take it on?:bigsmile:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I also think that would be a good read - I have been wondering about older movies being "digitally remastered" and re-released on BR.....


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This info must be out there... I know reviewers frequently refer to what kind of transfer was done (such as AVC). It frequently seems like it's important enough to highlight...

Would love to better understand more


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am not sure if this is what you are looking for but you can take a look and see for preliminary investigation anyways. See link here. :nerd:


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is some assistance in how film gets into the digital format. The age old Telecine.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telecine#Digital_television_and_high_definition


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks!!!


----------

